# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαριζεται εκτυπωτης lexmark a4 laser

## klik

Δεν θυμαμαι ποιος ειναι, νομιζω ο 360dn.
Ειναι δυκτιακος και usb, εχει duplex.
Εχει προβλημα στο fuser (δεν ψηνει το τονερ στο χαρτι) οποτε παρόλο που εχει τυπωσει, το τονερ φευγει απ το χαρτι.
Δεν τον ανοιξα λογω έλλειψης χρονου οποτε δεν ξερω αν η βλαβη ειναι σε πλακετα ή αντισταση fuser ή καποια ασφαλεια/θερμικο.

Περιοχη Αμπελόκηποι/Μενεμένη (Θεσσαλονίκη)

----------

